# Partition space between husband and wife



## timckelley (Oct 15, 2002)

I think there should be a way to reserve x% of the hard drive space for husband and 100-x% for the wife. Example: suppose the wife typically uses 90% of the TiVo, and the husband has just a few shows he'd like to watch. If the wife keeps filling up her half with KUID shows, it'd be nice if the husband could reserve, say 10% of the hard drive for his stuff, and have that 10% protected from any and all shows the wife records, no matter how much KUID she uses. That way, as long as the husband can live with his 10%, he's safe.


----------



## luke1011 (Dec 6, 2005)

this is a very good idea. at first i was going to say to just set it up so nothing overwrites the husband's stuff (require manual delete) but that's not a solution at all since you do want the husband's stuff to overwrite the husband's stuff.

i'm sure someone will tell you to just buy a second tivo.


----------



## dwarner (Feb 14, 2003)

luke1011 said:


> i'm sure someone will tell you to just buy a second tivo.


And a second subscription? 
The alternative, as I've suggested before, are two or more interconnected Tivos (more storage and tuners) with only one unit serving as the master controller. When you record a show, you also specify what unit you want to record it. (husband's, wife's, kid's?) 
No subs required for slave units, which will never "phone home". A one-time fee may be needed though, so Tivo can recover the subsidy they paid to the hardware manufacturer (If they still do this) 
Also, register all units, so any one at a time can be made the master, in case the network port or modem gets killed. This way, the whole set doesn't get disabled one one goes down.

Recorded shows will be viewable from any unit, but scheduling can be done only from the master.

(Probably too complicated for the target buyer..)


----------

